# PowerMac G5, quelques infos !



## macinside (20 Août 2003)

Voici la carte mêre du G5 1,8 Ghz







vous constateré qu'un c'est la plus grosse carte mêre jamais conçu par apple ! et qu'elle dipose de 2 emplacement CPU (1 emplacement actif)






la carte processeur du G5 1,8 ghz, avec sont impressionant radiateur, on peu donc conclure que je G4 2x2Ghz auront donc 2 cartes processeurs 2 ghz (au lieu d'une seul sur les bi-pro G4), a quand un Quadri G5 ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Août 2003)

c'est beau !!!!


----------



## saxo (20 Août 2003)

Et où as-tu trouvé ces belles photos ?

Ne me dit pas que tu as reçu un G5 ...


----------



## Axoa (20 Août 2003)

Le dissipateur de chaleur est vraiment tres impressionant.


----------



## saxo (20 Août 2003)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> Et où as-tu trouvé ces belles photos ?
> 
> Ne me dit pas que tu as reçu un G5 ...



Ah tiens ! C'était mon 200ème posts !


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2003)

En effet c'est pas mal ... Ca devient quand même un peu exagéré pour les radiateurs (quand je vois celui de ma carte accélératrice G3 qui  est minuscule ...)


----------



## Nathalex (20 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient quand même un peu exagéré pour les radiateurs



Pas facile de le faire rentrer dans un Powerbook !!!


----------



## Pascal-007 (20 Août 2003)

Est-ce que le processeur s'enlève facilement de la carte-mère ?


----------



## frj (20 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous constateré qu'un c'est la plus grosse carte mêre jamais conçu par apple ! et qu'elle dipose de 2 emplacement CPU (1 emplacement actif)



heu, les Quadra 900... non, pas plus grosse la CM ? 
(j'en suis pas sur, mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

Pascal-007 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le processeur s'enlève facilement de la carte-mère ?



Apparement c'est un simple connecteur rectangulaire ...


----------



## vm (21 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Apparement c'est un simple connecteur rectangulaire ...


donc posibilite d'evolution ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Août 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile de le faire rentrer dans un Powerbook !!!



c'est pour ça que la màj des PB traîne


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> donc posibilite d'evolution ?



Plus tard peut-être. Pour l'instant les problèmes de refroidissement ne le permettent pas ...


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que la màj des PB traîne



ben ouais, ils ont un cube de 15cm de coté sous la coque des PB qui'ils narrivent pas à masquer!


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, ils ont un cube de 15cm de coté sous la coque des PB qui'ils narrivent pas à masquer!



Remarque ça fait un pied pour ceux qui aime avoir leur écran plus haut ...


----------



## crapulos (21 Août 2003)

Dis moi Mackie ...

Je comprends pas où on les branche les cartes filles là dessus ??

K


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Mackie ...
> 
> Je comprends pas où on les branche les cartes filles là dessus ??
> 
> K



c'est a dire ?


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Remarque ça fait un pied pour ceux qui aime avoir leur écran plus haut ...



et ça permet d'aéré la machine...

tout compte fait c'est pas mal comme idée...


----------



## Eric999 (21 Août 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Mackie ...
> 
> Je comprends pas où on les branche les cartes filles là dessus ??
> 
> K


Ils mettent peut etre les processeurs en direct sur la carte mère comme avec les pc !


----------



## crapulos (21 Août 2003)

Bin oui, je regarde la carte mère, je vois bien les connecteurs PCI, les emplacements pour les barettes mémoires ... 

Mais je nee vois pas où l'on connecte les cartes filles proc !!

Je m'imaginais que le connecteur serait bien visible aussi !

K


----------



## minime (21 Août 2003)

La carte processeur doit se poser comme ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










&lt;- avant / arrière -&gt;


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> La carte processeur doit se poser comme ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme sur tout les PowerMac depuis le G4 400 AGP


----------



## minime (21 Août 2003)

Doc Apple sur le G5 -&gt; _The processor module is connected to the main logic board by a 300-pin connector. To achieve the required level of performance, the signal lines that connect the processor module and the main logic board are carefully matched in length, loading, and impedance._

Mais c'est quoi exactement le connecteur 300 broches, la partie carrée avec des trucs dorés dans les angles qu'on voit sous la carte fille, à peu près au milieu, et qui doit correspondre à l'emplacement du G5 de l'autre côté ?


----------



## Lordwizard (21 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi exactement le connecteur 300 broches, la partie carrée avec des trucs dorés dans les angles qu'on voit sous la carte fille, à peu près au milieu, et qui doit correspondre à l'emplacement du G5 de l'autre côté ?



Oui


----------



## crapulos (21 Août 2003)

Merci pour les explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est tout petit comme connecteur !!

je voudrais pas être un électron perdu dans le coin !!

K


----------



## MrStone (21 Août 2003)

Ça serait à cause des 2 slots CPU que les 2x4 emplacements pour le Ram sont séparés ? Sinon je vois pas l'intérêt du truc...
J'ai bon ?

Donc en gros c'est une CM qui est produite sur une base en bi-proc par défaut et adaptée après en mono-proc ? Y'a même pas un modèle "spécial" pour le mono-proc ?Assez zarbi comme stratégie de production, surtout que ça doit augmenter un peu les coûts...


----------



## MarcMame (21 Août 2003)

Justement pas. Ca coute toujours moins cher de produire une seule chaine d'un produit, quelqu'il soit. Moins cher en developpement, moins cher en production, moins cher en tout ! Evidemment, les composants inutiles au mono processeur ne sont pas installés sur la carte mère commune.

La configuration des barettes de Ram en doublon n'est pas en rapport avec la configuration processeur, mono ou double.


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ça serait à cause des 2 slots CPU que les 2x4 emplacements pour le Ram sont séparés ? Sinon je vois pas l'intérêt du truc...
> J'ai bon ?
> 
> Donc en gros c'est une CM qui est produite sur une base en bi-proc par défaut et adaptée après en mono-proc ? Y'a même pas un modèle "spécial" pour le mono-proc ?Assez zarbi comme stratégie de production, surtout que ça doit augmenter un peu les coûts...



Au contraire, ça coûte moins cher. Si tu as déjà vu une usine d'électronique, tu peux voir que tout si qui est la carte mère est déposé et soudé par des robots (enfin des bras). La base est la même pour toutes les cartes et sur la chaine de production on ajoute ce qu'il faut en fonction du nombre de procs ...


----------



## yoyo (22 Août 2003)

Non il a raison une seule carte mère unique pour les trois modèles revient moins cher.

A mon travail on développe un seul print pour 3 ou 4 cartes différentes, ensuite on dis de souder certains composants pour une carte et d'autres pour un autre modèle.

Ca coûte moins cher en production de gros volumes.
Par contre dans notre cas, c'est plus difficile à développer et à maintenir, mais dans le cadre du G5 c'est juste un processeur en moins donc très proche.


----------



## MrStone (29 Août 2003)

Ben ça fait pas l'unanimité en tout cas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait c'est la photo ce la CM qui m'a fait penser à ça, mais sans aucune certitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'étais dit "ben si ça tombe c'est comme les bagnoles, la plate-forme de départ est identique, et ensuite on décline un coupé une berline ou un monospace... enfin, en gros, hein


----------



## MarcMame (29 Août 2003)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça fait pas l'unanimité en tout cas...


Relis bien les 3 messages précédents, on dit tous la même chose, nous sommes donc bien unanimes !


----------



## MrStone (29 Août 2003)

Vi mais le monsieur Yoyo y dit exactement l'inverse...


----------



## MrStone (29 Août 2003)

C'est ce qu'on appelle une unanimité sans équivoque !!!
Comme disait ma grand mère : "c'est celui qui gueule le plus fort qu'on entend le mieux"


----------



## MarcMame (30 Août 2003)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais le monsieur Yoyo y dit exactement l'inverse...








 On ne doit pas parler la même langue parce qu'il dit exactement la même chose que melaure et moi même.


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2003)

une meilleur vu de la chose monter


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une meilleur vu de la chose monter



Bien joué pour les photos makie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors il est bien le G5 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est propre en tout cas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makie alors les benchs sa suit ?


----------



## minime (6 Septembre 2003)

La carte processeur côté pile.


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

MacBidouille a  encore 15 jours de retard


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

la news a été corrigé


----------



## ederntal (10 Septembre 2003)

quel est le port PCI du G5 1.6 ?

C'est marqué sur apple que c'est du "pci classique" et pas du pci-x mais un pote m'affirme avoir vu un connecteur différents de celui du G5 et de son pc (qui a du pci normal)...

Alors ?

Sinon existe-t-il un adaptateur et a quel prix pour brancher ses vieilles cartes pci sur les G5 ?

Merci A+


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

même  en espagne ils parlent de ce sujet !


----------



## MarcMame (13 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> quel est le port PCI du G5 1.6 ?
> 
> C'est marqué sur apple que c'est du "pci classique" et pas du pci-x mais un pote m'affirme avoir vu un connecteur différents de celui du G5 et de son pc (qui a du pci normal)...
> 
> ...


Le 1,6Ghz est bien à la norme PCI traditionnelle à la différence près qu'il ne supporte plus que les cartes fonctionnant sous 3,3v. Les tensions 5v et 12v ne sont plus supportées. C'est batard mais c'est comme ça.
Verifier la compatibilité sur le site du vendeur.


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2003)

rendons a moi ce qui m'appartient


----------



## minime (25 Septembre 2003)

L'autre jour sur la page "qui est en ligne" j'ai remarqué que ce sujet attirait pas mal d'anonymes, même à des heures indues, mais avec tous ces liens des quatre coins du monde Mac tout s'explique.


----------

